# Looking for advice and opinions



## InuLing (Dec 26, 2015)

So as of today 2 of the babies have eyes open. Spot has both his eyes open and little Sirius has one eye open. Now that their eyes are opening I know that they're going to be very active very soon. They're going to need more space than what they currently have. I'm thinking I'll re-divide the DCN and put the babies in one half and my mischief of 5 in the other half.

So first what do you think of this setup? I was thinking remove the shelving from that half and I'll put the stump hideaway in as well as a litter box for mom. I'll hang a hammock where the babies can't get into it so mom can escape from them when she's had enough. Otherwise I'll keep the cage mostly empty until they're not walking off of things.

Also at what point would they be okay to go without mom overnight? I'd like to eventually be able to have mom in with the mischief every other day until the girls are old enough to introduce. And to be quite honest I think Mocha needs a bit of a break. Every time I walk in the room she's hanging out where the babies can't reach her and she always acts desperate to get out of the cage. The small cage might have something to do with it but I still feel bad for her.


----------



## waffles (Jan 15, 2015)

I think the setup onf the DCN sounds fine.

I would not let mom go overnight with other rats until the babies are 4-5 weeks. They should be mostly eating solid foods on their own and weaned before mom leaves them for 8+ hours at a time. 

If mom seems lonely give her some freeroam time with the other girls.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I second what waffles said. More playtime with the other girls inside or outside their cage, but not for more than a few hours at a time.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

after 2 weeks old when their eyes open is my favorite time 

The babies like overnight become rats lol they are super active and will be all over the cage. 

I would suggest leaving the shelf and ramp. Adding lots of hammocks as well. because they will likely scale the sides of the cage and hammocks are nice for catching their falls.

Make sure to have a water bottle alittle bit lower so they can reach and a food dish they can get to easily as they will soon start trying those out.

Mom's go crazy with their babies but that is part of being a mom and it is really good to have mom around for them. A few more weeks and it will be over for her, so honestly I wouldn't let it get to you.
Give her time out of the cage daily. At this age you are fine doing like 2 half hour breaks a day really. When they hit 3 weeks I'd go for an hour or so even. 

For me, I let mom out to run around and then take out the babies and play with them. I set up a playpen and introduce tons of different types of things and new foods. Let them play and run around. Then when they go back with mom everyone is a bit sleepy


----------



## InuLing (Dec 26, 2015)

Sorry Martini it looks like the babies are going to steal the giant hammock you like so much. Lol. ( by giant I mean about 30" long giant  )


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Oh I missed they were only 2 weeks old! Not more than 1 hour without their mom per day, better if 20 mins three times a day.


----------



## InuLing (Dec 26, 2015)

Yeah for now. Won't be 2 weeks for too much longer XD


----------



## InuLing (Dec 26, 2015)

Allright wanted to give an update.

To go ahead and get the sad news out of the way, I lost another one of my girls. Little Expresso has crossed the rainbow bridge and is now playing with her sister Singer on the other side.

Now for the happy news. The babies are three weeks old and little bundles of energy. Tiny is still tiny but happy and healthy. They have gotten their cage redesigned and are loving the extra things to climb on.

As of last night the babies are having a nightly playtime with the whole mischief. They've been introduced to each adult individually under moms supervision and it all went well so I decided to try. All of my rats are very patient and tolerant of the little ones. Since Harley escaped the playpen, playtime is in the spare bathroom. The length of playtime is dictated by the babies. When they start snuggling up to sleep everyone goes back in.

My phone has been giving me issues with uploading pictures lately so I'll have to do that on my computer tomorrow. In the meantime, here is a link to a video of them during playtime earlier tonight. Enjoy! http://youtu.be/tODc6ydeqCY

(Dad is the hooded and uncle is the PEW btw.)


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

Aww they are so cute. I'm glad they are doing well. I'm sorry for your loss of Expresso.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

InuLing said:


> Allright wanted to give an update.To go ahead and get the sad news out of the way, I lost another one of my girls. Little Expresso has crossed the rainbow bridge and is now playing with her sister Singer on the other side.Now for the happy news. The babies are three weeks old and little bundles of energy. Tiny is still tiny but happy and healthy. They have gotten their cage redesigned and are loving the extra things to climb on.As of last night the babies are having a nightly playtime with the whole mischief. They've been introduced to each adult individually under moms supervision and it all went well so I decided to try. All of my rats are very patient and tolerant of the little ones. Since Harley escaped the playpen, playtime is in the spare bathroom. The length of playtime is dictated by the babies. When they start snuggling up to sleep everyone goes back in.My phone has been giving me issues with uploading pictures lately so I'll have to do that on my computer tomorrow. In the meantime, here is a link to a video of them during playtime earlier tonight. Enjoy! http://youtu.be/tODc6ydeqCY(Dad is the hooded and uncle is the PEW btw.)


They are super cuteI'm sorry about Expresso I personally wouldn't have a playtime with adult rats yet. It would only take 1 second for an adult rat to kill a baby, and there is absolutly nothing you could do to prevent it. It is not because no adults killed them so far that it won't happen next time. I'm sorry to be a joy killer here, but I had to say it- especially if other people read your post and believe it is ok to put such young babies with adults.


----------



## InuLing (Dec 26, 2015)

I completely agree with you Gribouilli in that there has been risk in doing that and I would never advise anyone to do what I have done. In fact I always advise against it. I felt the risk was low enough because I know my rats and no other reason. They do not normally see the whole mischief anyways, just their Aunt Denna who is extremely docile and the mothering type (She has actually taken steps to make sure they were safe), and Katara who's my little ratty ambassador and sweet to anyone and everyone. They're the bottom two on the totem pole in my mischief and have never been aggressive in any way. Last night was special.

Now for picture time!


To start with, here's a picture of their new cage setup.


Lots of little babies with Mocha and Denna.


Katara, why do you want to groom my eyelid?


Aww. Momma ate all of the treats already.



Luna dropped by for a minute to say hi.


One above and one below.


What does this thing do?


Uhm, Whiskey, you do know that's a trash can right?


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

There are soooo sweeeet❤ I would want to keep them all!!!


----------



## InuLing (Dec 26, 2015)

Haha I'm already so tempted but I can't afford the time or money to get a second DCN and neuter all the boys. Although being down to 3 girls I'm considering keeping two of the boys.


----------



## InuLing (Dec 26, 2015)

Tonight will be the boys' first night away from momma and sisters. They will go back in with her in the morning. Let's hope everything goes well. They will have to be separated for good Wednesday night so I want to go ahead and start getting them used to being without her. I worry that the cage is too small though with 11 males to hold. I'm going to see about ways I can get a bigger cage. I can't afford to get another large cage so don't know what I'll do about it. If anyone in NC has something I can just borrow I'd be eternally grateful. Only other option would be to put Mocha, Denna, and the girls in the hospital cage together until they're a bit older, but my hospital cage is really only good to hold 1 rat or 2 max...


----------

